# Vienna Horn Variations



## JBacal (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Guy,

It's such a gift to be able to listen to your consistently excellent compositions!!

Best wishes,
Jay


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Guy,

I enjoyed this very much and normally I would instantly buy this horn right after listening ... if I didn't have it already, hehe. This viennese horn is a gem, and so is your composition.

(Michael is right when he says that reducing the volume by 2 dB or so and getting rid of the limiter/compressor would be nicer for this piece but there is always this laptop speakers thing, I know ...)


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated.  

Michael, I appreciated your suggestions and when I listened to the 1st variation, it seemed like a wake up call. Hopefully, corrected now, and just some slight compression now. Because it's samples and not real instruments I like to have a minimum of compression.


----------



## michaelv (Oct 5, 2010)

Beautifully simple, post romantic gemlet,Guy. The horn (and, of course, piano) sound great together. A great showcase for both. Bullseye again for Vienna Instruments.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice changes to a lovely piece. And rather impressive that it was all written in a single day!

Greg


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 5, 2010)

fantastic composition again guy. you sold the horn to me today. (ie i bought it on the strength of this demo).


----------



## Krakatau (Oct 5, 2010)

synergy543 @ 5th October 2010 said:


> Nice changes to a lovely piece. * And rather impressive that it was all written in a single day!*
> 
> Greg



Indeed...really impressive !

=o =o


----------



## clonewar (Oct 5, 2010)

Very nice Guy! Which piano are you using? Vienna Imperial?

Michael


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Michael V, Greg, Stevenson, Krakatau and Michael. :D 

Michael, the piano I'm using is Vienna Imperial.


----------



## david robinson (Oct 6, 2010)

hi guy.
thanks for posting this.
excellent everything.
it's good to hear pieces by an artist who really understands how to get the very best out of sample libraries.
best.
j.


----------



## Krakatau (Oct 6, 2010)

clonewar @ 5th October 2010 said:


> Very nice Guy!



So true !

An indeed, very nice Guy who makes a very nice Music !

0oD


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 6, 2010)

Krakatau @ Wed Oct 06 said:


> clonewar @ 5th October 2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Guy!
> ...



Thank you!!
o-[][]-o 





david robinson @ Wed Oct 06 said:


> hi guy.
> thanks for posting this.
> excellent everything.
> it's good to hear pieces by an artist who really understands how to get the very best out of sample libraries.
> ...




Thanks! 

If ever I were to start teaching sampling, one of the things I'd do is force my students to use a dozen articulations within, say 8 bars, and the evaluation would be based on the effectiveness and musicality of these articulations. After a while it just becomes part of your vocabulary, and a greater vocabulary, and this doesn't change anything to your style, except makes it richer.


----------



## Ginharbringer (Oct 6, 2010)

> If ever I were to start teaching sampling, one of the things I'd do is force my students to use a dozen articulations within, say 8 bars, and the evaluation would be based on the effectiveness and musicality of these articulations.



That's assuming you have a dozen good articulations! If you were just writing one single line, wouldn't using a bunch of articulations sound like different instruments playing together?

I get this problem even when using the modwheel to control the velocity layers- when one layer fades in and the other out it always sounds like two instruments.

I don't have the Vienna Horn so maybe it doesn't have this problem.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 7, 2010)

Ginharbringer @ Thu Oct 07 said:


> > If ever I were to start teaching sampling, one of the things I'd do is force my students to use a dozen articulations within, say 8 bars, and the evaluation would be based on the effectiveness and musicality of these articulations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right, I guess this would be more of a VSL requirement, being more their sort of thing.

It's hard to talk about what you're describing without hearing a specific example, even though I do see the challenge, but these video-demos help demonstrate how to connect articulations, and shows you can have as many as you want without it sounding like different instruments.

Video-Demos

Having said that, my proposed exercise is meant to be a practice exercise, to develop the skill.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 7, 2010)

Ginharbringer, in order not to derail this beautiful thread I have opened a new thread here:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=239804


----------

